# Hevi-Shot



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you buy Hevi- Shot shot.... 
If you can is it worth it


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes and Yes.
It is not necessary for decoying birds though. The stuff is plain deadly.
I shoot 1 oz., 2 3/4", 5 shot for honkers and it folds them up like a wet dishrag.
Call Ballistic Products, they can help you out.


----------

